# Weekly Competition 2020-28



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *R F R' F2 U F' U2 R U2 
*2. *U2 F U' R' F2 R' F U' 
*3. *U R' F2 R U' F R2 U2 F U' 
*4. *F U2 R2 F' U R2 F2 U2 
*5. *F' U R F U2 R2 U' R' U 

*3x3x3
1. *B2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 B' F2 L2 D2 U2 L B D' R B' U F' D R' F 
*2. *B U B' U2 F2 L' F2 B' R D2 F2 D2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 
*3. *R F R' B' U' D F2 U' L F' D R2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 
*4. *R2 F2 D2 R B' D' F L2 D R' U2 L' B2 R' D2 L' B2 R U2 L2 
*5. *F2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D L2 D B2 L2 B' L2 U' R' D2 R F U2 F 

*4x4x4
1. *D2 Uw' R' Uw2 U Rw2 F' L F2 U2 B R2 D U2 B' Rw2 Fw Rw2 U Fw' Uw' U2 L2 D Uw' U L R' U' Fw F U2 B' F U' L2 Rw U R U
*2. *Rw2 B U Rw' Uw2 U2 L' U Rw2 R B2 Fw F D' B2 D' L2 Rw2 F' Rw' Fw2 U2 L' Rw' Uw2 L B' L' U Fw F' Rw F' Rw' B' Rw R B L Rw2
*3. *Fw L Rw2 R' B' F R B' F' D2 F2 R2 Uw2 R B Uw Fw2 U Fw2 D B2 D' F' L Fw Uw U Rw2 R' Uw2 F D' Uw2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 R' D Uw2 L2
*4. *Fw D Uw L' Rw2 R Uw' B2 Fw2 Rw F' U' Rw' U Rw D2 L R B2 U Rw R Fw2 L2 F' Rw2 R2 U Rw B F2 U' F' U' L2 R Uw' B2 F Rw'
*5. *F' L2 R Fw' R Uw2 Fw2 Rw R D2 F' D2 Rw' Fw2 U' L' D Uw2 R B2 F' R' Uw2 U B Fw' Rw' F2 Uw' U' L2 F' R2 U2 L Rw2 Fw F Uw Fw2

*5x5x5
1. *Lw' R2 Bw2 L' Fw2 D' Bw Fw' Dw Fw2 L2 Dw2 B2 Bw' Dw2 B2 Dw' Uw L' Dw F2 Rw2 R2 B2 Bw2 Dw' U' B' Lw' Rw2 D Dw' U L U2 L' B' U F Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 B2 L' R Bw Fw F2 Lw' Rw Fw F' Rw' Bw' Dw U B Fw2 F2
*2. *Fw' R Dw2 B' Fw2 D Dw2 Rw' Dw' Bw Uw U' L Uw' B U2 Bw2 Fw U L2 F' Lw Rw' R' B' Fw Rw2 Dw' F2 L2 Rw D2 L Lw2 D2 Dw U2 Lw' Dw Bw D2 Dw Bw' Dw Bw2 L2 D2 Bw Fw' D Dw2 Lw' Rw2 Fw2 D' Bw' Uw2 L2 B' Dw
*3. *L Rw' Fw' R Uw2 Bw2 Uw U B' Fw2 F U R2 Uw B2 F L2 Rw' Fw' F' Lw' Rw2 Bw2 Fw R' U L' R' D L2 Bw2 Lw' Rw2 B' Bw' F2 Rw2 Dw Uw Fw D2 B Fw' F D2 Dw' F L2 Rw' D2 L Lw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw2 F2 D U L'
*4. *B Bw2 Lw' Rw' F Dw2 Uw2 Bw' Lw B2 U Lw2 R2 D2 F L Dw Fw2 L Uw2 B' D' Dw' Bw2 Fw F L R2 Bw2 L' F2 L2 B2 Fw' R2 B Lw' Rw' R' D' L' D U' B2 Bw2 Fw Rw' U' Bw2 U' B2 D Lw2 Rw' D F2 U' L F' Uw'
*5. *L Rw2 Fw F' D2 U' B2 D2 U' B' Dw' Uw L2 Rw Bw F Rw2 U' F' Uw2 B2 Bw' Fw' F' R2 U' Bw2 F' Lw Rw' Bw D' Uw L2 Lw' Bw' Uw' Bw' Lw' Dw' F Uw' U' Lw' Dw2 R' B2 Fw2 F' Rw' Dw' U' Bw Uw' Lw2 Rw Dw2 U2 Bw2 U2

*6x6x6
1. *3U F2 D' 3U2 2F L D 2D 2U' 2B' 3U 2R U' 2L R' 3U2 2R F' 2U' 2L2 3U 2F' 2R' 2U2 U R' 2D 2B' U2 R' 2B2 L' 2B 3F' D2 2R' 2U 3R' D 3R F R' 2B2 2L 3R2 R 2U2 2B' 2F 3R' 2U2 U R2 2D2 3R2 2U 2B 2L U' 2L2 U2 B2 2L2 2R' 2U 2F' 2D2 U' 2L2 2R
*2. *B' F2 2R' R' 2D' 3U' L 2L2 B2 2F2 2L' 3R2 R2 2D 3F2 2F2 3R' R2 3F 2D2 3R2 2B 2F' 2D L2 2U2 2L' 3R R2 B' 2R2 R U2 3F 3U 3R2 B2 L2 U 2F 3U 3F' L2 2F2 2D U' 3F2 U 3R 2F 2R' 3U2 B2 L' 3U' 2F 2D' F 3R2 U' 3R' D' 3U 2U L2 2L' 2R' R' 2B R2
*3. *2B' R' 2B 2R B 3R2 2B2 F' D2 F' D 2D2 F 2R' R2 D' 3U' 2L R 3U2 B' F 2D2 2U' B2 F' U' L' U2 3F' F 2R2 2U2 B' L2 F' 2L' 3R2 U B2 D' 2D2 2F' 2L2 3R' 2U2 L U' 2L 2D2 3U' 2B 2F' 2D 2U' U 3R' B 3U2 2R B2 3F2 F2 3U B2 3R' F2 2D 2F' D2
*4. *2D 3R' 2R2 2F F 3R2 3U' 2R' B' 3F2 F' L2 2R2 D2 2D 3U2 3F F2 L' B' 3R 3U' R' 3U' 2L' R2 2B 2F 2L2 3F F 3U' B2 3R' B2 2F F2 2U 2B F2 U' B2 2L 2R' 2B' U 2R2 2D 2L2 2U' B' L' 2R' 2F2 3U' 2F U' 3F2 F' D2 R' D' 2D L' U2 L' 3F' 3U2 2U' R2
*5. *B2 3F 2F 2R2 3F' L 2D U' 2L' B' 2B 3U2 2U2 3F 2R 3F' 2F' L2 2L 2R2 3U2 F' 2L2 2D' L2 2R' R 3F' 2U U' F' 3R' 2R2 2D' 2B 3F D2 2U2 3F' 2F2 F 3U2 3R' 2D' 2F' R' 3F2 D 3U2 F' 2L2 2B' 3R B' F 2D2 U2 B2 2B 3F F 2L' R 2F D' 2U 2R' 2D2 B2 2L'

*7x7x7
1. *3F F U2 2B' 3L2 B 3F' R2 B' 2B D 3B L' D 3F' F 3R' 3D' L' 2L R' 3B R D' 3R R' 2U' B2 2F' F 3L 2R2 3U' 2R 3D2 L D' 2D F 3L D' F 3U2 U 3L' R 2U2 3F' 3U' 2L2 2U' 2L2 U 2B' 2F' 2U2 2R2 3U2 R2 D2 L 2L' 3B' 3L2 B' 2B' 3R' 2B 2U 3L2 D2 3D' 3U 2U U 2B2 3L 2U' B2 3F 2F U' B2 2L' 2U' 3B' F' R2 U2 3L 2R2 D 2D2 3U' 2U2 L2 2R 3B2 F2 3U2
*2. *F' U L' 3R2 2R 2F' 3U 3R D U' 3F F2 2R2 3F2 L2 2L2 2D' 2U' L 2R2 R2 2F R B2 2F F' R' 3F2 2F2 2D2 3R 3U' R2 D 2U2 U 3R' 3U2 3F2 2U B 2B U 2B2 2F D2 3D2 3U2 2L2 2B' 2F2 3U' 3L 3B D2 L 2L' 3L2 2R R2 U2 R2 2D 3D2 2L' 3F' D 2B' D 3U 2B2 F 2L2 3L2 2F 3R2 2R 3F2 3D 2L' 3R' D2 2B 2F' 2L2 R' U2 3L 2R2 R B2 2B U' 2R' 3B2 2R2 2D 2U' 3R2 F'
*3. *L' U' 2B2 3D2 F2 3D' 3U' 2R' R 3D' 2U U R' 3D' 3B2 2D' 3R' 2B2 3B 3D' 3F2 L2 2R' R2 B2 L' 3L 3F2 L' 3L 2R' 3F2 D2 2R2 3D' B 3R2 3U' B 2L' 3D 2U' U 3B2 L 2B2 F' 3R2 3F2 F' L' D 3R 2R' 3B L' 2F' 2U 2R' 3B2 3U' L2 3L2 D 2D 3D2 3L' 3B' U' F2 2U' 3B2 R' 3B' 3F2 F2 3U2 L' 2R2 F2 2D' 3F' F R2 2D' 3L U 3L' 3R2 R2 2D U L2 2U 2B2 3B' 2L' 3R' D' 2R2
*4. *U2 2B' F' L' 3L 3B2 3F2 2D2 3D2 3R' 2R2 2U2 L' 2F' D' 2D2 U 2L 3R2 2B2 2L' 3D' 3R2 2U 2B' 2L' 3F 2F' F' L' R 3B 2R' 3F2 2F2 2D' 3D2 L 3L 2R 3D 2L 3F 2D 3U2 3B' 2R 3F 2D' 3F2 U2 2B' 2L 3L2 F L' B' 3B' L2 2F 2D2 2F2 3L' B 3D 2F 2U2 B 3D2 2B 2D 3L 3R 2U2 2B 2R B 2B 3L2 2R 3U' 2B' 2D2 L 3D' 2U U2 2R2 3U 3R2 2D2 2U L' 3L' 2B 3L2 3D' 2B' 3B2 2D2
*5. *3R R 2U2 3B2 3F' F' 2D' 2B 3B 2F2 2R 3B2 D 3D' 2U' U 2B 3B2 U' 2L2 2R' R F2 R2 D2 3R2 3F' 3U2 U2 3R2 3D' 3R' B' 3D 3R 2F2 3L D 2D F D B 2L2 2R2 B2 3B 3R2 2R 2B 3D2 U' F2 2R2 3F' F2 U F' 2U 3L2 2D' 2B 2R' 3U' B 3B2 2U U2 B 2D2 3F 3L' 2R D2 3D' 3U F U2 2B2 2F' R2 2F2 L 2L' 3R D 2D' 2U2 2F' L2 R2 B R' B2 2L' 3D 2B' 2L2 2F 3D' L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F2 R U2 R F' R' F' R2 U 
*2. *U' R U2 R F U2 F R2 
*3. *U' F2 U R' U F R' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L' D' F2 B' D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 D' R2 U' R' U L2 U L2 F' D2 L2 F' Rw2 Uw'
*2. *F' U L2 F' B2 D2 R U' R2 F2 L2 B D' R' U' F2 U2 D2 R2 U2 Fw
*3. *L B' F2 R' B' R F L D' R L2 F2 D F' R D' R B2 D B2 R Fw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *R2 Fw' F' U B' F' Rw' R2 Fw Uw F' Uw' U R D U R B2 Fw' F2 L' F2 Rw R D2 B Rw' R' Fw2 F2 Rw F R' Uw' L2 Rw R D' R' B2
*2. *F L D' L' Rw' F2 R D' F' Rw' B' Fw R' Uw2 R D' Rw2 B F' D2 L Uw F Rw' Fw2 F' Uw B D R' F Uw Rw B2 Fw' R' F' U' F Uw
*3. *D' Uw B D2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U F2 Rw' D' Uw B U B2 Fw Rw' R Fw L' Rw F2 D U F Rw2 D2 B2 F2 R2 Uw L B L2 D' Uw' Rw F' R D'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Dw Bw2 L' D2 R2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 Uw' L' Lw' Rw2 F2 Rw' Bw2 Lw2 Rw Uw' Bw2 L D Dw' U' L' B2 Rw2 D U L2 D B2 D F' R2 Uw2 Lw Bw' F R2 D' Dw' Bw Fw Rw2 F Uw Rw R B D' B2 Lw R B' Rw' Bw Dw Fw2 Lw' R'
*2. *R Fw L' Lw2 Fw' U Lw' D Dw2 U' L Bw2 Uw2 U2 Rw' Bw' F D' B' D2 U' R Bw2 D' Dw2 Bw Fw L D Dw Bw' Rw' R2 D' U2 Bw2 L2 Lw' Bw2 Fw' F Rw2 R' B2 D' U2 B' Bw2 D2 L' Bw2 Lw R Dw Uw U Lw' R2 U2 Fw'
*3. *F2 U2 F2 D R2 Bw Dw' L2 Dw U2 L Rw Uw R' D L2 U2 Bw2 L Lw Rw' Bw2 F R Bw F' Uw' R Dw Rw F Uw L2 Lw R' U2 Bw2 L2 R' Fw Uw2 Bw' Dw2 B' F' Uw' R2 B' Lw Rw Dw Lw' F Lw2 D Uw' U2 Rw F2 Lw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *L R' 2U 2R' 2D' F' 2R2 F2 3U B' F2 2R 2B D2 B' U2 3R 2F D 3U2 U' F 2L' 2D2 R 2F 2D' 2B2 2F F2 U' R 3U B' F 3R2 B2 3R2 3F' R' 2D2 2L 2R2 R2 2B' 3F2 2L 2U2 2R2 D 3U 2U B' U2 3F' U2 2L R' B' 3F2 2L' D' 3R' 2R' 2D2 3U U' 2B 2D2 2U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2L2 2U' 3R' B 3F 3R 2D' B' 2D' 3U' 2L 2F2 3R2 D 3U L 3R' 2F2 2D' 2B2 2F L' 2L 3U L 2R B 2B D' F L' 2F F2 D2 2D' 3D2 3F L' 3L D2 3F D2 B 3B F' 2L2 R 2B2 L2 2L 2D' 2L' 3R 3B' 3L2 3F' 3D' 2U 2R U2 3R2 2R U 2B2 2D 3R 3F' U' L' 3R' 2R2 2D2 3R' D2 3D U2 F 3D' 2L 3F2 L2 3R 2F 3U B2 2D 3D2 L2 R2 B' 2R2 D L2 2L2 3L 2D2 3R 3U' 3R2 F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *F' U2 L B2 F2 L2 R' D U' F' B D2 L' B R' F' U' R' U Rw2
*2. *B F2 D R' U2 R' L' B' L' F R L2 D2 U' B L2 R2 F L2 Fw' Uw2
*3. *L D2 R U2 F' U2 D2 F' U' B U' L2 U R' L' B' R' U' R' L Fw
*4. *B' U D B D' L D' B R' U B D R B2 R2 U2 B' L2 B' R L' Fw Uw'
*5. *F' D' L D L' D' L2 U D B F2 R2 F R2 D' F R' B2 R2 Fw
*6. *U D2 R F U2 B U L U2 F' U2 D' F D U B L2 D2 F Rw' Uw2
*7. *U2 L2 R D L F2 L D2 R' L' U2 B2 U' B' U D L' F R2 Fw Uw2
*8. *U' L' D' B' L' U' B F L2 F2 B2 U B2 R' F2 L' B2 R L2 U' B2 Rw Uw'
*9. *F2 L B U D L2 D' B' D' B' D' R D' U F B2 R' F R B' Rw' Uw'
*10. *R D B' U2 B2 D' R' F2 B L2 F2 R' B L' U2 L F2 D F2 B' Rw2
*11. *D2 F2 B U F D' B2 F' U R L B U B2 L F L2 F' D' B Rw' Uw2
*12. *U' D2 B L' B R' B L U R2 L2 D' L' F' U D F B' D' U2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*13. *D2 L2 F' D2 R' B R2 U' R2 D U2 F B D' R2 U2 F D2 U' R' L Fw' Uw2
*14. *R2 B R2 L D' F' L D2 R B2 U F D2 U' B2 D R F2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*15. *L R2 F' B' L' F U R' B D2 B F' R D' L' R B F' R' U2 B Rw Uw
*16. *L' B U2 B' F2 U R2 U B' R U' F' R' U2 F' L2 R' D F2 Rw Uw
*17. *D L2 F2 B R2 D F' U R D R2 F L F' R' F2 U2 R B2 Rw2 Uw
*18. *R2 U2 D' B' D' F2 L2 U' B' D2 U2 F2 L' F' D' R' D' U' R2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*19. *B' L' F2 R B' L2 U2 L F2 U R' B' F' R' D' F' D' R2 D2 Fw' Uw
*20. *F2 L' U2 B' U B2 D2 B' L2 F B' D' B' D2 L' D2 L' R' D B2 Rw Uw2
*21. *F' R2 L2 F U' R2 F2 L' D2 R F2 R D F2 B' R2 F2 L' F' Rw' Uw
*22. *R' B L2 D2 U2 B2 D L D F' B L2 B L D' R L' U2 L2 R2 B' Rw' Uw
*23. *B2 D2 F' U' F' L R2 B' D L' D L U2 D F' B' U2 D F U2 F Rw Uw'
*24. *L' U' B2 U' R' D' U' B F' D' B L2 R U' F R' U D' F2 U2 Fw Uw
*25. *L2 R B2 R2 U R2 L D' B2 F' U2 R' B L2 D2 B2 U' R2 L' B2 Rw Uw'
*26. *D B D2 R2 U' B' R2 L2 F' U2 F2 D' F2 U2 F' U2 L2 R' F2 Rw' Uw2
*27. *U2 D L' U2 B F' U F' R2 F2 D2 L' U2 R' B' R2 F2 D' L U' Fw' Uw
*28. *F R' U' B2 U2 B' L' D B' D2 U' B2 F' R' L2 B2 R U' F2 U' Rw' Uw
*29. *U' R F2 D L2 U R2 D' F2 L' F B2 L' R' U' F U' B2 D2 L B2 Rw2 Uw'
*30. *R L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 D R2 D R U L F' U2 B' U' D' B F' Rw2 Uw'
*31. *L R' U2 R2 U2 R D' F R L U' F2 D B2 U' L' F' L F R2 U' Fw' Uw2
*32. *L' U R' U R D' R' L D L' U' F' U2 B' F' D2 L2 B2 L Fw' Uw2
*33. *R2 D B' F' L' F L D2 B R2 U F' R2 L B R2 L D L' D' L2 Fw Uw'
*34. *U' L' R F' U L' F U' L' U' L2 F B' D B' F' U' R F2 D2 Rw2 Uw
*35. *R2 L' F2 U2 R U' L2 R2 D' R' D2 R' F2 B2 R2 B D U2 L' Fw' Uw2
*36. *R U2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U R' B' R U B F R' L2 D L2 B Rw Uw
*37. *F L D2 U L2 F' R' U2 D2 R D2 B2 U2 D2 R F' D2 U' L2 Fw' Uw'
*38. *U' D2 F B' U2 D' R' F B D' B R' B' F2 U' D2 L F' R2 D U' Rw Uw2
*39. *U' B2 R D' F U2 B R' F' R F' D' U' R F L2 D' R' B Rw'
*40. *L' R' B2 F2 R' L U R' B' D' R' F' D2 R' U' B' F2 L2 B Rw2 Uw
*41. *D F2 D L' F L2 B F2 D R' B2 R' F' R2 F' L' R2 F2 L' U2 Rw Uw2
*42. *L D' L R' B2 D' U F2 R2 D' F L F2 D F D F B2 L D2 Rw2 Uw
*43. *U F2 L R2 B' D2 F' B L R2 F B2 D2 U' B U2 R2 L D B' F2 Rw' Uw2
*44. *B2 F U' B' R2 D2 F2 D' R U F B U R2 B D2 R2 B' D F2 Rw' Uw'
*45. *L' F B2 D U' B' F2 R' B2 R U2 D' L2 F U' D' F B2 R' F2 Rw Uw'
*46. *R' L F' U2 L2 R2 D' L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 R' F L' U2 B U' L' F' Rw Uw'
*47. *F D R D B2 U2 R' U2 D' B U D2 F2 D' B2 U R' L2 D' R2 D2 Fw' Uw2
*48. *U2 D2 R' U' B' D' B' D2 L U L F U2 L' R D' R B' L Fw Uw
*49. *U' D' F D L U L' D' F' R U L' F2 U2 L2 F2 L' F2 D' Fw Uw2
*50. *B R2 L' U2 D B U2 B' L2 U' R' L2 F U' F B' L' U2 R D2 U Rw' Uw2
*51. *U' F2 R U' D L' R' U R' D' R B' R' D' R2 B R2 B2 F2 Rw Uw
*52. *B' F2 R' F' B' D' U2 L F' D2 R2 U' F L D2 R B' U R Fw Uw2
*53. *D2 F' D' U' B2 R B2 F L F' D R B U2 F' B' R2 B2 L B' U Rw Uw
*54. *F L R B' R U2 L B2 U' D' L F2 U2 F2 U' B2 L' U R' Fw Uw2
*55. *B' U B F D R D U2 F D F2 D2 B R2 D F2 D2 U' B R2 U' Rw2
*56. *F2 L2 R U B2 U' R' B2 U2 B2 L2 F R L' B2 F D U R2 Fw' Uw'
*57. *D' B U2 F' B2 R' U2 B2 D' B F D' F B' D' F' D2 B2 R' D2 Fw Uw2
*58. *F' U F U2 F' L D' L U B' F' R' F R2 L' B' F' R2 F R2 Fw' Uw'
*59. *U' F2 L' R' B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U2 L D B F' R U B R Fw' Uw
*60. *L2 F2 L2 B2 R D L' B' F D2 R' D' U2 L2 D2 R D R F R2 B' Rw Uw'
*61. *D' F2 B2 D R2 U' D2 B' U2 D' F' D2 B L' D2 B2 U R U2 B2 D' Rw' Uw2
*62. *U' B R2 U B' L' U' D' B D' F L' R2 B2 U2 F' D2 R' L2 Fw
*63. *R2 L2 B F2 L2 U' D F R2 D' R D2 R' B L F B2 D2 U R 
*64. *B F L' B F' R2 L' D' R B L2 F D R2 L2 D2 F2 R L' B' F Rw' Uw
*65. *B F' R' L2 B F' D F' R2 F' B' R2 B U2 D' L F B2 U2 D Rw2 Uw
*66. *F' B' R L B2 R' F D' R2 F' D2 F' D' U2 R L2 D U B U2 Fw' Uw'
*67. *R2 L' F2 L' R2 U' F D' B2 F2 D' U' F U F2 R' D2 R' L2 D' B' Rw2 Uw2
*68. *R2 U2 B' R2 U' F U F2 R2 L2 U' B R U R2 F' B' L2 F' Rw Uw'
*69. *U' D' R' B2 D L' F U B2 F2 R2 D' B2 F U' F' L D U Fw' Uw'
*70. *B2 F' R F2 D' R F D' L D2 F' R2 U D' B' L' U' B2 L' Fw Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *B2 R2 U2 L2 B R2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 R D U' B U' L B2 D U' F' 
*2. *L' F2 U2 F2 L' F2 D2 R' B2 R' U' B2 D' F R' U L' D2 L' 
*3. *R2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' L' U F' U R' D2 B D' B' U2 
*4. *R F D' R' U' B' L2 F2 B' D' B2 D F2 L2 D F2 U L2 U R2 
*5. *U R2 U' B2 F2 D B2 D U R2 U' R U F L R' D B U' B' D2 

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *U2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 U R B2 D' L' D2 R B' L2 F' D' 
*2. *L2 F U2 B D2 R2 D2 U2 B' L2 B' D' L2 D' L U L F' D U2 
*3. *L' B2 U2 R U2 L2 R' F2 R' U2 L2 U' L U' B' L' R' F' D' U2 B2 
*4. *L2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 D B2 F D' R2 U' R' B' L2 D' B' L' 
*5. *L2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 D2 L' D2 R B F' D' B F2 D R2 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *L2 U2 R2 B2 F U2 F' R2 D2 U2 L2 R' F R2 F' D F L' B R2 
*2. *U2 L' U2 B R U2 R F' L' D' F2 U2 D' F2 U B2 L2 B2 U L2 
*3. *D R U' L2 B2 D B2 R' F' R F2 L2 F D2 F D2 B2 L2 U2 F L2 
*4. *F2 L2 F2 R F2 U2 L' U2 L F2 L2 U B2 U2 L B' F2 L' D2 B L 
*5. *U' R2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D L2 D2 R' U L2 D' R F D2 B D' U2 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F D F R B2 L' U R B2 D L' B R U2 D2 R2 L U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 L2 R' F2 R B' U R' B' L2 R' F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 F' D2 F' L2 U' B' L2 U2 F L' D R' U F2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U2 F' R F' U' F' U2 
*3. *L2 D2 B2 D L2 D' B2 F2 U F2 U' B' D B2 L' R' B F2 L F2 U 
*4. *Fw' L' Rw' R U B L2 B2 F U2 F' L2 Rw F2 D2 U' Fw2 L2 Rw' R Uw F' L2 Uw2 L' R D F U' L' F' D2 Uw B2 Fw' F2 Rw2 F Uw Rw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *F R F' R U2 F' U2 F' U 
*3. *U' F2 L' U F2 R' L2 F' U L2 F R2 F' U2 F B R2 D2 B2 L2 
*4. *B' Rw U B L' B D' Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 F R' F Uw2 Rw B2 Fw L' Rw2 B' R' B' Rw U F2 D' Fw Uw2 L F' Uw B' D B R D2 Uw' U
*5. *Fw2 Lw Rw' R2 U Lw2 Rw2 B2 L' D' U Bw2 Fw' U Lw Uw' B2 U2 F2 R2 U' Lw2 Uw B' R' Uw Rw2 R' Bw' Rw2 Dw Bw' F D2 R' Bw' Fw' L' Lw B' R' D Uw2 U F2 R2 B L Fw2 F' Lw B Rw' Bw Dw R Bw' Lw Fw' U

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U2 R' F U2 R' U2 R' U' R 
*3. *D' L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 B U2 B D2 U2 R D U' B L 
*4. *Uw' F' L2 F U2 B2 F2 L2 Uw2 B F' D2 L' U' F' Rw U F D' B' R' Fw F D2 L2 Uw R2 B R2 Fw D2 B Uw L' F L' R Fw2 D2 U'
*5. *D2 Uw' Bw' R D U B2 Uw Lw2 Uw' Rw F U2 Rw2 B' U' L R' D Dw U' R' Uw' L' F' L2 F' Dw' U2 Fw2 F2 D' Uw' U' Bw2 D2 B2 D2 Uw2 U2 Bw' L' Lw' R' Dw F2 Uw' B' Uw2 R' Fw D2 Lw2 B Uw2 R Dw2 L2 B D'
*6. *D' 3R D' 2U' 3F2 3U2 2B 3F F' 2U B2 3F U2 3R' D2 3F L 3F' F' D 3F' 3U B' 3R 2R D2 3U2 2B 3R' 2U R 3F 2F 2L 3U2 B 3R 3F' F2 3U' 2F L' R' 3U2 3F2 R 3F2 D' 3R 2B' 3F F2 2U U2 3F2 2F' 2R2 2U' 2R' 2B2 3F' 2F L 2D 3F2 2D' 2L' D2 2U R2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R U F R' U F' R2 U2 F' 
*3. *F2 U' L2 D L2 B2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 B D' L' R2 F' L' U R' U 
*4. *L R' Fw2 F2 Uw' U' L' U Fw L' D U2 Fw U' Rw' Fw Uw2 U L U' F D' Rw' R2 Uw L U2 L' F2 Uw2 L' B Rw' R' U Fw L Fw F Uw2
*5. *D U' Rw D Bw2 Uw2 F Lw' D2 Dw2 Uw Lw2 R2 Dw F L2 R2 Uw' Bw Dw U B2 Fw Rw2 Fw' Dw' U' L F2 Dw2 U' L D' Rw Bw2 Fw' F Lw2 Dw2 F2 L2 Fw2 D2 Bw' Rw2 Bw L' F L2 Rw Dw' L' Fw' Dw Rw U2 R' Uw2 Fw' R'
*6. *B 2B' 2F' F 2L' 2U U2 F' 2R2 B' 2F' U2 2R R2 3U2 U2 L' 2F' F U 2F' U' 2B' 3F' D 2D2 2U U2 2F2 D' 2U' U' 3F2 2D2 2L2 R' D 2L 2D2 2L' 2R R' 3U2 L' 2R B F2 2D' B' D' F' 2D2 2U2 F2 D' B2 3R2 2D2 2R U B 3F' 2F' L 2R R2 3U' 2U' 2L' 2F'
*7. *L D' 2B2 2L R 3D2 B R 3F' 2L 3L' 2B2 2R2 B 2U U2 3R 2B2 3F F2 D2 F R2 U 2F2 F' D2 3D L B 2D' 3R2 3B' D 3D 3U2 2U' 3B' F 2R F' 2L' D' 2R' 2F2 3L F' 3L' 3R2 2R2 3F' 3R2 2B2 3U' 3R' 2D U R F L 3R2 2R' D2 3B2 3F2 3D 3L' B2 3R 2R2 2D' 2L' 3R' 3F2 3D R D' B' L2 3L2 3R' 2B2 3F2 3U' 2L 3D2 3U2 2R 3D' 3F' R' 3F 2D2 2R2 2D2 3R2 2R' 2D 2U 2B'

*Clock
1. *UR3+ DR4- DL2- UL4- U3+ R5- D1+ L4- ALL1- y2 U4+ R3+ D5+ L1- ALL1+ UR DR UL 
*2. *UR6+ DR4- DL4- UL0+ U6+ R4+ D2- L3+ ALL4- y2 U0+ R4- D3+ L3- ALL0+ UR DR UL 
*3. *UR4+ DR3+ DL1+ UL6+ U5- R1- D5+ L4- ALL2+ y2 U2- R6+ D3- L6+ ALL5- UR DR DL 
*4. *UR3+ DR3- DL1- UL3- U3+ R5+ D4- L1- ALL5- y2 U4+ R0+ D0+ L4+ ALL3- DL 
*5. *UR4- DR1+ DL5- UL1- U5- R5- D6+ L1+ ALL5- y2 U1+ R3+ D5- L3+ ALL0+ DL UL 

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *L' U B' U' R B U B' r b u 
*2. *U' R L B L' U' B R' U l r b' u 
*3. *L' R B L U' R B' R' l' r' 
*4. *U L' U R L R' U' B r b' 
*5. *U L U' B' L R' B U' l r u 

*Square-1
1. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (4, 0)
*2. *(1, 3) / (-4, 2) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 4) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0)
*3. *(1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (5, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0)
*4. *(-2, 0) / (-1, 5) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, -1)
*5. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 2) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) / (0, 2) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, 3)

*Skewb
1. *U R L B' U R' U L B L' R
*2. *B R B' L R' B' L B' R' U' L
*3. *U L B U B L U' L R B L
*4. *U R L' U L B U' B' R' B' R'
*5. *U L U' B R B' R' U' B' R U'

*KiloMinx
1. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
*2. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
*4. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*Mini Guildford
2. *U' R' U R2 F' R F R' U' 
*3. *R2 D2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 B2 D2 F R2 U L2 B F' D2 R U2 B R D 
*4. *L' D' Fw Rw' F Uw2 B2 Fw F' Rw R D U2 L2 B Uw F' U2 F Uw' U' R Uw F L2 Rw2 R' B2 Fw D U' F2 Rw R2 F' Rw2 Uw2 U2 L U2
*5. *U' R F L' B2 Bw2 Fw' Uw2 U B2 F' Dw Uw2 U' R B' Rw' R Bw' Lw Rw2 Bw2 U Bw2 D2 B Uw2 Bw Dw Uw' L2 D' U Lw Rw F2 Dw2 Bw F D R2 D Lw Dw' Fw Rw' Bw' Uw2 B2 L2 Fw2 F' L Lw' R2 U2 L' R2 D2 L
*OH. *L2 B L2 R2 D2 F' R2 U2 F R2 U2 L' B2 U' L' D B' F' D' L R2 
*Clock. *UR5- DR4+ DL0+ UL2+ U0+ R0+ D4- L1- ALL6+ y2 U3+ R0+ D2- L2+ ALL4+ DR UL 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U' B U' L' R B' U' R l r' b 
*Square-1. *(4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -4)
*Skewb. *L R U R' L B R U B' R L'

*Redi Cube
1. *f l r b B f' l' b' R' F L' B' F L' F R B L
*2. *l' r' R' B' F b' r' f' r B F' L' B' R' B L' B'
*3. *B F' b' l L B f' r b' B' R B' F L R B L R
*4. *L' l' L' b r b l L' R B R' F L R F L'
*5. *B F L' F R' b' r f l L B F L' B L R

*Master Pyraminx
1. *Rw' B Rw' Uw' L R' Bw' B' Lw' U' Rw' Bw' Uw Bw' Uw' Rw' Uw Bw' u r b'
*2. *Lw' U' L Bw Rw' U Lw U Rw R B Bw' Rw Lw' Bw' Uw' Rw Lw' Bw' u l r' b
*3. *Lw Uw' Lw R B Rw Lw U L' R' Lw Rw Uw Lw Uw l' b
*4. *Bw Uw' Bw U' L' R Lw' Bw L' R' B' Uw Rw Bw' Rw Uw Bw Lw' Bw' u r' b
*5. *Rw' R Uw L B' Uw' Lw U Bw' R Bw' Uw Rw' Uw' Bw Rw Uw Lw' u r' b'

*15 Puzzle
1. *D2 R U R U L D L U R2 D L U L D2 R2 D L U R D L2 U2 R2 D2 R U2 L2 D2 R U3 R D3
*2. *R2 D L2 U R D2 L U2 R D2 L U R2 D L D R U2 L D2 L U2 R D R U L U R D R D L2 U R2 D2 L3 U2 R2 U R D3 L2 U3 R2 D3 L3 U
*3. *R D2 R U2 L2 D2 R2 U L D R U R D L2 U R2 U L D3 L U2 R D2 L U2 R2 D L2
*4. *R2 D2 L2 U R2 U L D R D L U2 R D2 L2 D R U2 L D2 R2 U2 L2 U R D2 R U2 R D2 L U2 R D L D2 R U2 L U
*5. *D R2 U L2 D R2 U L2 D2 R D R U2 L D L D R2 U R U L2 D R2 U L2 D2 R2 U L3 U

*Speed Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F B' L2 D2 U2 B D2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' D B2 R' U F R F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 L B' R D' F2 R' F U R2 F U2 B' R2 B' R2 F L2 B R2 D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F2 D2 U2 R2 B F2 R2 B' U2 L2 U2 R D' U' F' L2 D F R' U' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R' F' R F' D2 L B D2 F' L' U B2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 D' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U R2 U B2 D2 B U' B2 R U2 L' B' F2 D' B' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks
1. *U' R2 D F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' B2 F' U' R2 F R2 F D2 L' 
*2. *D F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U L U2 F' L' B' D R D' R D' 
*3. *L2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' F R2 D L' U B2 R B2 D' R' 
*4. *U2 L2 B F2 L2 D2 F D2 B D2 B2 R F U B' R2 D L B2 R F' 
*5. *D2 B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 U' B' R' U' L' B2 D' F' U F' D' R2 

*Curvy Copter
1. *UL UF UB UR UL UB UL UF UL UF UL LB UL UB LB UL UB LB RF UR UB UL UB UL RB UR UF UL UB RB LF UF LF UF UR UL LF UL UB LF DL LB DR RF RB DR DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB RF LF+2 DF LF-2 UF-2 DR-2 RF DB+2 LB DR DB+2
*2. *UR UF UR UF UL UB UR UL UB UR UB UL UF UR UL LB UL UF UB UR LB RF UR UF UL UB UL RF UR UF UL UB RB UR RB UR LF UF UL UB LF UL UF UR RB UR LF DF DL LF UL UB DB LB DB DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR DR UB+2 RB UB-2 LB-2 DR-2 RF+2 UF UL+ RF+2 DB
*3. *UF UR UL UF UR UF UL UB UL UF UR UF UB UR UF LB RF UF UR UL UF UR UB UL LB UL RB UB UR RB LF UL UF UR UB UR UL UB UL LF UF DB RB DL LB DB RB DF LF UL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ DL+ LB UB+2 RB+ UB+ UF+2 DL- LF UF LF+
*4. *UR UL UF UR UB UR UB UR UF UR UF UR LB UL UB UL UB RF UF UR RF UF UL LF UL UB UR RB UR LF UF UL UB UR RF UF DL DB DL DF LF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB LB UR+2 UB UR-2 DL+2 LF UF+ DL-2 LB+ UL+2 UF UL UF+2 LB+2 DF+2 RF+2
*5. *UF UL UB UL UF UL UF UR UB UR UF UL UF UR LB UL UB LB RF UR UB UL UB LB UL UF UB UR LF UL UF UR LB UB RB UR UF UB UL LB LF DB LB DR DF RF UR UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- LB+2 UB UR+ LB-2 DB+ RB- DL+2 LF UF+2 DL-


----------



## RJcub3r (Jul 13, 2020)

3x3
avg of 5: 11.631
1. 11.316 B2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 B' F2 L2 D2 U2 L B D' R B' U F' D R' F 
2. (9.738) B U B' U2 F2 L' F2 B' R D2 F2 D2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 
3. 12.642 R F R' B' U' D F2 U' L F' D R2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 
4. (13.377) R2 F2 D2 R B' D' F L2 D R' U2 L' B2 R' D2 L' B2 R U2 L2 
5. 10.934 F2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D L2 D B2 L2 B' L2 U' R' D2 R F U2 F


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 21, 2020)

Results for week 28: Congratulations to cuberkid10, Sean Hartman, and jaysammey777!

*2x2x2*(94)
1.  1.46 Legomanz
2.  1.60 ExultantCarn
3.  1.65 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1.89 asacuber
5.  1.94 TipsterTrickster
6.  1.97 Zubin Park
7.  2.03 Imran Rahman
8.  2.12 Khairur Rachim
9.  2.17 turtwig
10.  2.40 NathanaelCubes
11.  2.58 Nutybaconator
12.  2.67 mihnea3000
13.  2.82 Luke Garrett
14.  2.84 CubicOreo
14.  2.84 cuberkid10
16.  2.93 Sean Hartman
17.  3.02 Heewon Seo
18.  3.05 tJardigradHe
19.  3.06 Toothcraver55
20.  3.08 Aleksandar Dukleski
21.  3.09 Logan
22.  3.10 wuque man
23.  3.14 midnightcuberx
24.  3.17 Lim Hung
25.  3.32 BigBoyMicah
26.  3.37 Rafaello
27.  3.48 Sub1Hour
28.  3.54 wearephamily1719
29.  3.56 jaysammey777
30.  3.58 Fred Lang
31.  3.64 Coinman_
32.  3.65 BradenTheMagician
33.  3.67 G2013
34.  3.71 Henry Lipka
35.  3.79 ngmh
35.  3.79 [email protected]
37.  3.81 ichcubegern
38.  3.85 dollarstorecubes
39.  3.87 Michael DeLaRosa
40.  3.90 NewoMinx
41.  3.96 riz3ndrr
42.  4.03 fun at the joy
43.  4.11 parkertrager
44.  4.20 Neb
44.  4.20 begiuli65
46.  4.22 Antto Pitkänen
47.  4.23 Aadil- ali
48.  4.24 danvie
49.  4.29 DGCubes
50.  4.31 Liam Wadek
51.  4.38 vishwasankarcubing
52.  4.39 MattP98
53.  4.53 FaLoL
54.  4.57 BenChristman1
55.  4.60 CrispyCubing
56.  4.67 Zeke Mackay
57.  4.69 MCuber
58.  4.77 Koen van Aller
59.  4.88 d2polld
60.  4.90 Chris Van Der Brink
60.  4.90 Raymos Castillo
62.  5.16 Thrasher989
62.  5.16 Schmizee
64.  5.27 Comvat
65.  5.29 John Benwell
66.  5.31 CodingCuber
67.  5.38 tobiaz
68.  5.43 lumes2121
69.  5.55 DUDECUBER
70.  5.87 bennettstouder
71.  5.89 JC Cuber
72.  6.18 SonofRonan
73.  6.28 Alea
74.  6.80 Ian Pang
74.  6.80 ok cuber
76.  7.05 147Cubing
77.  7.09 N4Cubing
78.  7.24 Janice_leslie
79.  7.33 nevinscph
80.  7.60 Apolo
81.  7.90 freshcuber.de
82.  7.98 OriEy
83.  7.99 26doober
84.  8.02 LittleLumos
85.  9.09 [email protected]
86.  9.32 sporteisvogel
87.  10.55 KamTheCuber
88.  10.65 thomas.sch
89.  10.95 DemonicCuberad
90.  12.76 Jacck
91.  15.24 MatsBergsten
92.  16.30 Alexuty
93.  17.03 J2Cubed
94.  1:51.15 RFWKA


*3x3x3*(123)
1.  6.42 Luke Garrett
2.  7.40 cuberkid10
3.  7.41 lejitcuber


Spoiler



4.  7.48 jakgun0130
5.  7.77 Zubin Park
6.  7.83 OriginalUsername
7.  7.84 wuque man
8.  7.88 Khairur Rachim
9.  8.00 Toothcraver55
10.  8.02 thecubingwizard
10.  8.02 gottagitgud
12.  8.08 riz3ndrr
13.  8.16 Legomanz
14.  8.18 ExultantCarn
15.  8.21 Lim Hung
16.  8.71 tJardigradHe
17.  8.81 mihnea3000
18.  8.91 turtwig
19.  8.92 Heewon Seo
20.  8.94 Zeke Mackay
21.  9.10 Sean Hartman
22.  9.21 Coinman_
22.  9.21 NathanaelCubes
24.  9.25 Logan
25.  9.43 NewoMinx
26.  9.48 Nutybaconator
27.  9.49 Samuel Kevin
28.  9.68 2017LAMB06
29.  9.73 BradenTheMagician
30.  9.75 parkertrager
31.  9.76 OwenB
32.  9.86 Fred Lang
33.  9.91 ichcubegern
34.  10.04 MegaminxMan
35.  10.10 jaysammey777
36.  10.18 BigBoyMicah
37.  10.19 Cubing5life
38.  10.30 FaLoL
39.  10.33 vishwasankarcubing
40.  10.48 MCuber
41.  10.65 Dream Cubing
42.  11.06 Rafaello
43.  11.11 Keenan Johnson
44.  11.21 dollarstorecubes
45.  11.33 fun at the joy
46.  11.35 d2polld
46.  11.35 20luky3
48.  11.51 BraydenTheCuber
49.  11.63 RJcub3r
50.  11.64 TheNoobCuber
51.  11.68 Imran Rahman
52.  11.70 Keroma12
53.  11.91 Michael DeLaRosa
54.  12.02 abhijat
55.  12.09 Ian Pang
56.  12.10 DGCubes
57.  12.12 Neb
58.  12.16 CubicOreo
59.  12.21 begiuli65
60.  12.24 bennettstouder
61.  12.38 midnightcuberx
62.  12.41 Apolo
63.  12.51 Henry Lipka
64.  12.63 Sub1Hour
65.  12.66 oliver sitja sichel
66.  12.67 ngmh
67.  12.74 MattP98
68.  12.85 Liam Wadek
69.  12.88 Koen van Aller
70.  12.94 lumes2121
71.  12.95 trangium
72.  12.98 Chris Van Der Brink
73.  13.02 danvie
74.  13.04 abunickabhi
75.  13.12 Raymos Castillo
76.  13.16 Aadil- ali
77.  13.25 Antto Pitkänen
78.  13.45 G2013
79.  13.74 Rollercoasterben
80.  13.99 xyzzy
81.  14.40 Schmizee
82.  14.45 revaldoah
83.  14.99 wearephamily1719
84.  15.00 Ernest Fowler
85.  15.28 KingCanyon
86.  15.31 DUDECUBER
87.  15.60 [email protected]
88.  15.74 Hunter Eric Deardurff
89.  15.97 Comvat
90.  15.98 Alea
91.  16.34 nevinscph
92.  17.11 colegemuth
93.  17.57 SonofRonan
94.  17.63 Kal-Flo
95.  17.66 Petri Krzywacki
96.  18.50 dphdmn
97.  18.64 LittleLumos
98.  18.67 bgcatfan
99.  18.69 John Benwell
100.  18.72 OriEy
101.  18.92 tobiaz
102.  19.97 26doober
103.  20.41 ok cuber
104.  20.70 CodingCuber
105.  21.53 147Cubing
106.  22.03 Jrg
107.  22.35 Thrasher989
108.  24.03 sporteisvogel
109.  24.12 One Wheel
110.  24.68 FlorianEnduro #111
111.  24.74 N4Cubing
112.  25.93 freshcuber.de
113.  26.57 dnguyen2204
114.  26.62 KamTheCuber
115.  28.15 matt boeren
116.  30.14 [email protected]
117.  31.80 Jacck
118.  32.84 filmip
119.  35.64 MatsBergsten
120.  37.29 Alexuty
121.  39.59 thomas.sch
122.  44.46 J2Cubed
123.  1:17.65 RFWKA


*4x4x4*(71)
1.  28.41 lejitcuber
2.  29.24 cuberkid10
3.  30.96 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  32.78 Heewon Seo
5.  32.86 Dream Cubing
6.  32.88 Luke Garrett
7.  33.21 Khairur Rachim
8.  33.51 OriginalUsername
9.  33.58 wuque man
10.  33.75 mihnea3000
11.  34.63 ichcubegern
12.  34.86 NewoMinx
13.  36.36 Sean Hartman
14.  36.98 Lim Hung
15.  37.88 MCuber
16.  38.54 parkertrager
17.  38.81 fun at the joy
18.  38.85 jaysammey777
19.  39.01 abhijat
20.  39.87 FaLoL
21.  40.13 vishwasankarcubing
22.  40.95 Nutybaconator
23.  41.01 Michael DeLaRosa
24.  41.96 CubicOreo
25.  42.93 Logan
26.  44.61 Keenan Johnson
27.  45.14 BigBoyMicah
28.  45.83 TheNoobCuber
29.  46.41 NathanaelCubes
30.  46.81 ExultantCarn
31.  47.38 Neb
32.  48.48 nevinscph
33.  49.02 MattP98
34.  49.30 Sub1Hour
35.  49.31 Rafaello
36.  49.84 Raymos Castillo
37.  51.81 midnightcuberx
38.  51.83 begiuli65
39.  52.18 Rollercoasterben
40.  52.27 Liam Wadek
41.  52.35 xyzzy
42.  52.96 Henry Lipka
43.  56.18 bennettstouder
44.  57.68 Chris Van Der Brink
45.  57.76 John Benwell
46.  59.30 BraydenTheCuber
47.  59.61 wearephamily1719
48.  1:02.57 LittleLumos
49.  1:02.80 lumes2121
50.  1:02.98 SonofRonan
51.  1:04.52 OriEy
51.  1:04.52 Schmizee
53.  1:04.56 danvie
54.  1:09.07 [email protected]
55.  1:09.57 Hunter Eric Deardurff
56.  1:15.63 Petri Krzywacki
57.  1:23.05 Aadil- ali
58.  1:23.27 ok cuber
59.  1:23.81 One Wheel
60.  1:25.41 Apolo
61.  1:29.65 Thrasher989
62.  1:32.11 [email protected]
63.  1:32.30 freshcuber.de
64.  1:34.74 26doober
65.  1:39.55 CodingCuber
66.  1:39.92 sporteisvogel
67.  1:50.89 tobiaz
68.  1:55.83 Jacck
69.  2:01.72 MatsBergsten
70.  2:13.83 thomas.sch
71.  DNF JC Cuber


*5x5x5*(52)
1.  58.61 cuberkid10
2.  59.97 OriginalUsername
3.  1:00.27 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  1:00.97 tJardigradHe
5.  1:01.06 Lim Hung
6.  1:01.43 Sean Hartman
7.  1:05.91 parkertrager
8.  1:06.70 ichcubegern
9.  1:07.90 Khairur Rachim
10.  1:09.49 wuque man
11.  1:09.60 Heewon Seo
12.  1:09.65 FaLoL
13.  1:11.08 vishwasankarcubing
14.  1:11.71 Coinman_
15.  1:12.42 NewoMinx
16.  1:12.43 Luke Garrett
17.  1:17.16 fun at the joy
18.  1:17.78 CubicOreo
19.  1:18.43 Henry Lipka
20.  1:18.76 Keroma12
21.  1:19.14 abunickabhi
22.  1:20.75 jaysammey777
23.  1:22.75 Logan
24.  1:23.04 xyzzy
25.  1:25.54 nevinscph
26.  1:27.27 Sub1Hour
27.  1:28.99 Raymos Castillo
28.  1:31.06 Keenan Johnson
29.  1:32.48 Liam Wadek
30.  1:34.46 Neb
31.  1:34.66 MCuber
32.  1:35.10 NathanaelCubes
33.  1:40.80 MattP98
34.  1:43.30 Chris Van Der Brink
35.  1:46.43 Hunter Eric Deardurff
36.  1:55.58 OriEy
37.  1:56.38 [email protected]
38.  2:01.42 Apolo
39.  2:05.47 SonofRonan
40.  2:13.93 LittleLumos
41.  2:18.76 One Wheel
42.  2:28.23 26doober
43.  2:31.41 Petri Krzywacki
44.  2:45.30 [email protected]
45.  2:57.57 Jrg
46.  3:00.49 ok cuber
47.  3:00.70 wearephamily1719
48.  3:09.60 thomas.sch
49.  3:10.22 sporteisvogel
50.  3:13.60 freshcuber.de
51.  3:42.39 Jacck
52.  3:49.58 MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(30)
1.  1:49.59 Dream Cubing
2.  1:52.01 cuberkid10
3.  1:56.18 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:58.43 NewoMinx
5.  2:01.96 FaLoL
6.  2:07.14 OriginalUsername
7.  2:09.08 ichcubegern
8.  2:19.96 vishwasankarcubing
9.  2:21.97 Keroma12
10.  2:28.38 fun at the joy
11.  2:29.35 xyzzy
12.  2:30.52 jaysammey777
13.  2:34.86 Sub1Hour
14.  2:38.32 nevinscph
15.  2:44.82 Logan
16.  2:50.01 Neb
17.  2:54.62 Raymos Castillo
18.  3:00.19 oliver sitja sichel
19.  3:21.50 Antto Pitkänen
20.  3:38.03 Rollercoasterben
21.  3:44.14 OriEy
22.  3:54.68 One Wheel
23.  4:33.70 filmip
24.  5:14.97 [email protected]
25.  5:27.51 thomas.sch
26.  5:50.26 Jrg
27.  6:10.56 freshcuber.de
28.  6:14.28 sporteisvogel
29.  7:22.96 MatsBergsten
30.  DNF Heewon Seo


*7x7x7*(21)
1.  2:40.96 Dream Cubing
2.  2:48.76 ichcubegern
3.  2:57.34 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  3:01.96 cuberkid10
5.  3:08.51 OriginalUsername
6.  3:12.79 FaLoL
7.  3:23.94 NewoMinx
8.  3:45.07 nevinscph
9.  3:51.46 Hunter Eric Deardurff
10.  3:53.44 Sub1Hour
11.  3:57.79 jaysammey777
12.  4:23.71 fun at the joy
13.  5:10.26 Raymos Castillo
14.  7:21.17 filmip
15.  7:45.21 [email protected]
16.  8:23.29 thomas.sch
17.  8:49.36 sporteisvogel
18.  9:38.48 Jrg
19.  9:42.09 freshcuber.de
20.  DNF Chris Van Der Brink
20.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(34)
1.  1.64 ExultantCarn
2.  2.94 Logan
3.  3.16 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  3.47 Imran Rahman
5.  5.04 Sean Hartman
6.  5.39 TipsterTrickster
7.  5.47 parkertrager
7.  5.47 Khairur Rachim
9.  6.19 asacuber
10.  6.63 ichcubegern
11.  6.83 Nutybaconator
12.  7.55 [email protected]
13.  8.88 OriginalUsername
14.  9.09 NathanaelCubes
15.  10.18 turtwig
16.  11.60 Aadil- ali
17.  15.05 G2013
18.  15.86 jaysammey777
19.  17.12 Henry Lipka
20.  17.93 cuberkid10
21.  19.97 fun at the joy
22.  20.00 MattP98
23.  22.05 nevinscph
24.  23.56 Rafaello
25.  23.91 BenChristman1
26.  25.45 MatsBergsten
27.  31.07 BraydenTheCuber
28.  34.43 Antto Pitkänen
29.  39.23 vishwasankarcubing
30.  44.77 Jacck
31.  47.63 LittleLumos
32.  53.09 DemonicCuberad
33.  1:03.29 thomas.sch
34.  1:33.14 [email protected]


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(30)
1.  18.26 elliottk_
2.  19.91 sigalig
3.  23.61 BandedCubing101


Spoiler



4.  32.16 NathanaelCubes
5.  36.62 Sean Hartman
6.  41.85 Keroma12
7.  49.87 Logan
8.  57.77 revaldoah
9.  1:01.83 jaysammey777
10.  1:04.79 fun at the joy
11.  1:17.13 MatsBergsten
12.  1:21.84 MattP98
13.  1:25.13 Khairur Rachim
14.  1:27.72 nevinscph
15.  1:46.96 elimescube
16.  1:49.64 vishwasankarcubing
17.  1:56.54 cuberkid10
18.  2:00.51 Nutybaconator
19.  2:21.00 filmip
20.  3:31.47 matt boeren
21.  3:32.72 LittleLumos
22.  4:04.02 Jacck
23.  5:00.33 [email protected]
24.  5:48.21 wearephamily1719
25.  6:36.67 Hunter Eric Deardurff
26.  10:14.38 freshcuber.de
27.  DNF One Wheel
27.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
27.  DNF ichcubegern
27.  DNF [email protected]


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(7)
1.  1:42.41 elliottk_
2.  4:23.62 Keroma12
3.  6:22.41 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  6:29.97 jaysammey777
5.  7:10.55 MatsBergsten
6.  9:01.56 Jacck
7.  DNF MattP98


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(3)
1.  3:35.50 elliottk_
2.  16:20.51 Jacck
3.  DNF MatsBergsten

*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(7)
1.  30/31 57:04 Keroma12
2.  24/30 56:25 Dylan Swarts
3.  7/9 49:46 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  6/8 47:05 MatsBergsten
5.  2/2 3:25 jaysammey777
6.  3/4 22:35 filmip
7.  1/2 5:27 vishwasankarcubing


*3x3x3 one-handed*(66)
1.  11.45 riz3ndrr
2.  11.56 Khairur Rachim
3.  12.69 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  12.73 Luke Garrett
5.  12.87 OriginalUsername
6.  12.91 wuque man
7.  13.54 tJardigradHe
8.  14.73 gottagitgud
9.  15.03 CubicOreo
10.  15.42 NewoMinx
11.  15.64 cuberkid10
12.  15.99 turtwig
13.  16.36 Sean Hartman
14.  16.48 Logan
15.  17.11 Heewon Seo
16.  17.32 midnightcuberx
17.  17.45 mihnea3000
18.  17.55 Toothcraver55
19.  17.77 NathanaelCubes
20.  17.82 FaLoL
21.  17.95 BigBoyMicah
22.  18.53 vishwasankarcubing
23.  18.64 ichcubegern
24.  18.95 MCuber
25.  19.39 abunickabhi
26.  19.85 jaysammey777
27.  19.87 Zeke Mackay
28.  20.02 Nutybaconator
29.  20.89 xyzzy
30.  21.51 fun at the joy
31.  21.86 Sub1Hour
32.  21.99 ngmh
33.  22.23 KingCanyon
34.  22.85 danvie
35.  23.32 DGCubes
36.  23.39 begiuli65
37.  24.09 TheNoobCuber
38.  25.11 Neb
39.  25.42 trangium
40.  25.55 Rafaello
41.  26.10 revaldoah
42.  26.18 d2polld
43.  26.29 Henry Lipka
44.  27.08 lumes2121
45.  28.76 MattP98
46.  29.02 Comvat
47.  29.84 OriEy
48.  30.56 Raymos Castillo
49.  30.85 Chris Van Der Brink
50.  32.15 wearephamily1719
51.  32.16 nevinscph
52.  32.65 Schmizee
53.  33.07 freshcuber.de
54.  34.58 Ernest Fowler
55.  35.45 Aadil- ali
56.  39.33 [email protected]
57.  39.65 Ian Pang
58.  45.64 ok cuber
59.  45.87 26doober
60.  47.10 Hunter Eric Deardurff
61.  53.77 sporteisvogel
62.  57.51 Jacck
63.  1:07.90 matt boeren
64.  1:29.25 [email protected]
65.  2:30.78 Alexuty
66.  DNF FlorianEnduro #111


*3x3x3 With feet*(4)
1.  26.13 tJardigradHe
2.  32.13 OriginalUsername
3.  1:33.56 One Wheel


Spoiler



4.  2:22.52 Rafaello


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(13)
1.  31.83 jaysammey777
2.  38.24 ichcubegern
3.  46.19 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  53.64 [email protected]
5.  59.64 cuberkid10
6.  1:09.06 Sean Hartman
7.  1:14.81 Rafaello
8.  2:06.76 Jacck
9.  2:12.62 thomas.sch
10.  3:24.91 26doober
11.  5:11.38 [email protected]
12.  DNF MatsBergsten
12.  DNF freshcuber.de


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(10)
1.  25.67 (24, 25, 28) Cale S
2.  26.67 (28, 24, 28) Kit Clement
2.  26.67 (27, 27, 26) jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  32.33 (32, 39, 26) RyuKagamine
5.  35.33 (33, 34, 39) Jacck
6.  51.67 (53, 53, 49) Rafaello
7.  DNF (DNF, 25, 23) asacuber
7.  DNF (30, 36, DNF) filmip
7.  DNF (36, 37, DNS) tJardigradHe
7.  DNF (41, DNS, DNS) parkertrager


*2-3-4 Relay*(42)
1.  40.17 cuberkid10
2.  46.09 tJardigradHe
3.  46.31 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  48.10 ichcubegern
5.  48.28 OriginalUsername
6.  50.79 Heewon Seo
7.  51.11 wuque man
8.  51.51 turtwig
9.  52.97 NewoMinx
10.  54.58 fun at the joy
11.  55.79 parkertrager
12.  57.07 vishwasankarcubing
13.  57.21 Dream Cubing
14.  58.08 Sean Hartman
15.  59.41 Logan
16.  59.59 Raymos Castillo
17.  1:02.39 DGCubes
18.  1:02.86 Henry Lipka
19.  1:03.69 jaysammey777
20.  1:03.88 Antto Pitkänen
21.  1:04.15 BigBoyMicah
22.  1:04.96 Sub1Hour
23.  1:10.77 Nutybaconator
24.  1:15.79 begiuli65
25.  1:19.95 Chris Van Der Brink
26.  1:28.47 SonofRonan
27.  1:29.98 CubicOreo
28.  1:30.42 OriEy
29.  1:32.32 LittleLumos
30.  1:32.93 nevinscph
31.  1:34.52 lumes2121
32.  1:35.27 Schmizee
33.  1:41.27 [email protected]
34.  1:47.52 26doober
35.  1:54.46 Hunter Eric Deardurff
36.  1:55.05 ok cuber
37.  2:16.08 sporteisvogel
38.  2:27.94 thomas.sch
39.  2:32.00 [email protected]
40.  2:37.80 Jacck
41.  3:08.22 FlorianEnduro #111
42.  3:42.09 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(24)
1.  1:39.78 cuberkid10
2.  1:44.24 tJardigradHe
3.  1:50.93 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  1:54.31 Sean Hartman
5.  1:55.21 NewoMinx
6.  1:56.40 OriginalUsername
7.  1:57.63 ichcubegern
8.  2:06.03 Khairur Rachim
9.  2:22.10 jaysammey777
10.  2:27.76 vishwasankarcubing
11.  2:28.82 fun at the joy
12.  2:42.90 Sub1Hour
13.  2:52.49 Raymos Castillo
14.  2:53.89 nevinscph
15.  3:03.52 Chris Van Der Brink
16.  3:33.06 OriEy
17.  3:41.55 [email protected]
18.  3:45.58 Hunter Eric Deardurff
19.  3:49.72 LittleLumos
20.  4:43.92 26doober
21.  4:55.59 ok cuber
22.  5:06.72 sporteisvogel
23.  5:51.28 thomas.sch
24.  5:57.69 [email protected]


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(17)
1.  3:34.44 cuberkid10
2.  3:49.67 NewoMinx
3.  3:59.19 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  4:19.87 Heewon Seo
5.  4:25.35 ichcubegern
6.  4:32.01 jaysammey777
7.  5:01.45 fun at the joy
8.  5:54.78 Raymos Castillo
9.  5:58.51 nevinscph
10.  6:35.92 Hunter Eric Deardurff
11.  6:53.58 Chris Van Der Brink
12.  6:54.29 Rollercoasterben
13.  7:20.42 [email protected]
14.  7:26.40 OriEy
15.  10:38.34 [email protected]
16.  11:39.71 thomas.sch
17.  11:53.33 sporteisvogel


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(14)
1.  6:28.20 cuberkid10
2.  6:35.46 Sean Hartman
3.  6:56.76 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  7:14.05 ichcubegern
5.  8:46.01 jaysammey777
6.  8:53.50 nevinscph
7.  10:31.89 Raymos Castillo
8.  10:34.68 Hunter Eric Deardurff
9.  12:56.03 Chris Van Der Brink
10.  13:23.02 OriEy
11.  13:30.43 [email protected]
12.  19:15.94 [email protected]
13.  19:38.61 thomas.sch
14.  20:19.60 sporteisvogel


*Clock*(29)
1.  4.98 TipsterTrickster
2.  5.34 jaysammey777
3.  7.23 Josh_


Spoiler



4.  7.26 dollarstorecubes
5.  7.32 MattP98
6.  7.96 vishwasankarcubing
7.  7.98 cuberkid10
8.  8.48 Sean Hartman
9.  9.00 BigBoyMicah
10.  9.13 Rollercoasterben
11.  9.68 Logan
12.  10.20 NewoMinx
13.  10.25 NathanaelCubes
14.  10.42 OriginalUsername
15.  10.91 parkertrager
16.  12.24 Raymos Castillo
17.  12.25 N4Cubing
18.  12.65 fun at the joy
19.  13.68 CubicOreo
20.  13.92 ichcubegern
21.  14.19 ngmh
22.  15.96 Sub1Hour
23.  16.76 freshcuber.de
24.  17.57 [email protected]
25.  18.01 Rafaello
26.  20.19 nevinscph
27.  25.99 Jacck
28.  26.31 thomas.sch
29.  33.99 26doober


*Megaminx*(32)
1.  38.51 Heewon Seo
2.  45.84 MegaminxMan
3.  46.46 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  52.93 Nutybaconator
5.  53.22 Khairur Rachim
6.  56.76 Luke Garrett
7.  58.00 Sean Hartman
8.  58.62 OriginalUsername
9.  59.45 cuberkid10
10.  59.49 tJardigradHe
11.  1:01.12 MCuber
12.  1:04.09 jaysammey777
13.  1:04.30 TipsterTrickster
14.  1:07.65 ichcubegern
15.  1:08.20 abhijat
16.  1:11.86 CubicOreo
17.  1:12.13 BigBoyMicah
18.  1:12.66 Raymos Castillo
19.  1:12.91 FaLoL
20.  1:15.01 turtwig
21.  1:17.49 Sub1Hour
22.  1:17.92 Logan
23.  1:26.28 fun at the joy
24.  1:31.15 ngmh
25.  1:42.93 nevinscph
26.  2:03.91 [email protected]
27.  2:46.95 SonofRonan
28.  3:38.09 freshcuber.de
29.  3:45.21 Jacck
30.  3:56.07 sporteisvogel
31.  5:11.31 [email protected]
32.  6:21.44 J2Cubed


*Pyraminx*(67)
1.  1.97 parkertrager
1.  1.97 Toothcraver55
3.  2.61 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  2.70 Cooki348
5.  2.82 Abhi
5.  2.82 DGCubes
7.  3.55 Rafaello
8.  3.60 TipsterTrickster
9.  3.73 Logan
10.  3.77 OriginalUsername
11.  3.78 mihnea3000
12.  3.81 Chris Van Der Brink
13.  3.93 Sub1Hour
14.  4.56 NewoMinx
15.  4.57 BigBoyMicah
16.  4.59 Sean Hartman
17.  4.62 CubicOreo
18.  4.64 OwenB
19.  4.80 Heewon Seo
20.  4.87 Luke Garrett
21.  4.89 wuque man
21.  4.89 MCuber
23.  5.04 BradenTheMagician
24.  5.08 cuberkid10
25.  5.14 jaysammey777
26.  5.57 Liam Wadek
27.  5.61 Neb
28.  5.63 Nutybaconator
29.  5.84 wearephamily1719
30.  5.92 vishwasankarcubing
31.  5.96 begiuli65
32.  6.16 N4Cubing
33.  6.49 MattP98
34.  6.55 ichcubegern
35.  6.58 Keenan Johnson
36.  6.60 midnightcuberx
36.  6.60 CodingCuber
38.  6.65 CrispyCubing
39.  6.74 NathanaelCubes
40.  6.87 Antto Pitkänen
41.  7.10 fun at the joy
42.  7.15 [email protected]
43.  7.22 turtwig
44.  7.43 Raymos Castillo
45.  7.63 lumes2121
46.  8.02 Henry Lipka
47.  8.46 bennettstouder
48.  8.58 abunickabhi
49.  8.74 ok cuber
50.  9.38 Michael DeLaRosa
51.  9.48 26doober
52.  10.49 Ian Pang
53.  10.90 nevinscph
54.  10.98 SonofRonan
55.  12.06 Jacck
56.  12.08 OriEy
57.  12.45 sporteisvogel
58.  12.66 Hunter Eric Deardurff
59.  12.76 freshcuber.de
60.  13.62 Schmizee
61.  15.39 thomas.sch
62.  16.42 [email protected]
63.  25.71 KamTheCuber
64.  39.22 Alexuty
65.  40.53 MatsBergsten
66.  1:10.37 RFWKA
67.  DNF TheNoobCuber


*Square-1*(46)
1.  8.51 mrsniffles01
2.  11.07 Sub1Hour
3.  13.27 TipsterTrickster


Spoiler



4.  13.88 riz3ndrr
5.  14.15 Lim Hung
6.  15.19 cuberkid10
7.  15.39 Rollercoasterben
8.  15.46 Sean Hartman
9.  15.76 parkertrager
10.  15.80 Luke Garrett
11.  16.51 NewoMinx
12.  16.73 tJardigradHe
13.  17.45 oliver sitja sichel
14.  17.52 Logan
15.  17.55 OriginalUsername
16.  17.69 ichcubegern
17.  17.89 MCuber
18.  18.89 Comvat
19.  19.85 vishwasankarcubing
20.  20.26 TheNoobCuber
21.  20.31 DGCubes
22.  22.57 jaysammey777
23.  22.60 Neb
24.  22.73 Keenan Johnson
25.  23.08 fun at the joy
26.  23.71 MattP98
27.  23.72 NathanaelCubes
28.  23.99 SonofRonan
29.  25.17 Heewon Seo
30.  26.08 CubicOreo
30.  26.08 mihnea3000
32.  27.68 Rafaello
33.  29.52 turtwig
34.  29.58 Henry Lipka
35.  30.02 CrispyCubing
36.  31.32 ngmh
37.  32.94 Schmizee
38.  35.58 Michael DeLaRosa
39.  36.13 wearephamily1719
40.  48.65 [email protected]
41.  54.13 nevinscph
42.  1:12.13 Jacck
43.  1:14.49 Hunter Eric Deardurff
44.  1:17.39 filmip
45.  1:56.93 Alexuty
46.  2:18.90 sporteisvogel


*Skewb*(55)
1.  2.43 riz3ndrr
2.  3.69 OriginalUsername
3.  3.75 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  4.06 tJardigradHe
5.  4.16 Logan
6.  4.40 TipsterTrickster
7.  4.55 NewoMinx
8.  4.59 Luke Garrett
9.  4.76 Sean Hartman
10.  4.81 Legomanz
11.  4.89 CubicOreo
12.  4.98 midnightcuberx
13.  5.05 MCuber
14.  5.43 Rafaello
15.  5.58 OwenB
16.  5.62 MattP98
17.  5.71 jaysammey777
18.  5.89 Antto Pitkänen
19.  5.99 d2polld
20.  6.05 cuberkid10
21.  6.15 Heewon Seo
22.  6.25 DGCubes
23.  6.40 Raymos Castillo
24.  6.44 mihnea3000
25.  6.55 lumes2121
26.  6.88 vishwasankarcubing
27.  6.90 ichcubegern
28.  7.32 Neb
29.  7.35 NathanaelCubes
30.  7.43 BigBoyMicah
31.  7.83 turtwig
32.  8.00 Chris Van Der Brink
33.  8.22 Sub1Hour
34.  8.43 Liam Wadek
35.  8.68 Comvat
36.  9.61 [email protected]
37.  9.64 wearephamily1719
38.  9.76 ok cuber
39.  9.80 Schmizee
40.  10.14 fun at the joy
41.  11.70 abunickabhi
42.  11.77 bennettstouder
43.  12.27 Hunter Eric Deardurff
44.  16.74 J2Cubed
45.  17.29 nevinscph
46.  17.31 thomas.sch
47.  21.55 [email protected]
48.  21.82 Jacck
49.  22.19 OriEy
50.  24.67 freshcuber.de
51.  24.70 MatsBergsten
52.  30.68 Alexuty
53.  33.44 sporteisvogel
54.  39.55 RFWKA
55.  49.63 FlorianEnduro #111


*Kilominx*(18)
1.  18.88 jaysammey777
2.  22.61 NewoMinx
3.  24.51 Logan


Spoiler



4.  28.11 Heewon Seo
5.  29.06 abhijat
6.  29.46 ichcubegern
7.  30.12 CubicOreo
8.  32.16 cuberkid10
9.  37.66 Sub1Hour
10.  39.87 CrispyCubing
11.  39.95 DGCubes
12.  42.81 [email protected]
13.  44.39 Sean Hartman
14.  51.03 Chris Van Der Brink
15.  1:19.18 26doober
16.  1:49.96 thomas.sch
17.  3:00.45 [email protected]
18.  7:01.13 RFWKA


*Mini Guildford*(12)
1.  3:36.61 cuberkid10
2.  3:42.89 NewoMinx
3.  4:00.76 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  4:04.60 OriginalUsername
5.  4:09.34 tJardigradHe
6.  4:38.68 ichcubegern
7.  4:39.90 jaysammey777
8.  5:21.86 fun at the joy
9.  5:24.17 vishwasankarcubing
10.  5:28.66 Sub1Hour
11.  6:12.49 Raymos Castillo
12.  7:09.12 Chris Van Der Brink


*Redi Cube*(24)
1.  6.46 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  7.68 AidanNoogie
3.  7.81 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  9.41 Awder
5.  12.60 2017LAMB06
6.  12.76 DGCubes
7.  14.08 Lim Hung
8.  14.35 Luke Garrett
9.  16.04 tJardigradHe
10.  16.15 TipsterTrickster
11.  16.73 Logan
12.  17.00 Sean Hartman
13.  17.10 vishwasankarcubing
14.  17.21 ichcubegern
15.  17.38 cuberkid10
16.  18.77 Nutybaconator
17.  20.74 Sub1Hour
18.  21.15 jaysammey777
19.  23.58 Henry Lipka
20.  26.51 [email protected]
21.  29.24 bennettstouder
22.  46.53 thomas.sch
23.  53.73 Jacck
24.  1:11.52 [email protected]


*Master Pyraminx*(12)
1.  31.94 DGCubes
2.  37.42 TipsterTrickster
3.  38.28 Chris Van Der Brink


Spoiler



4.  42.16 ichcubegern
5.  43.61 Sean Hartman
6.  55.70 jaysammey777
7.  1:07.21 cuberkid10
8.  1:13.88 Jacck
9.  1:34.29 [email protected]
10.  1:36.38 freshcuber.de
11.  1:40.65 One Wheel
12.  1:58.37 thomas.sch


*15 Puzzle*(14)
1.  4.16 Ben Whitmore
2.  5.61 gottagitgud
2.  5.61 dphdmn


Spoiler



4.  8.45 Awder
5.  8.67 Hunter Eric Deardurff
6.  12.14 cuberkid10
7.  17.71 MattP98
8.  18.97 ichcubegern
9.  22.85 jaysammey777
10.  23.42 freshcuber.de
11.  24.42 sporteisvogel
12.  25.89 Sean Hartman
13.  31.45 thomas.sch
14.  33.11 MatsBergsten


*Speed Fewest Moves*(5)
1.  43.75 jaysammey777
2.  50.43 Bogdan
3.  58.53 Rafaello


Spoiler



4.  DNF Nutybaconator
4.  DNF Sean Hartman


*Mirror Blocks*(11)
1.  19.13 BradenTheMagician
2.  27.73 ichcubegern
3.  49.20 Neb


Spoiler



4.  1:04.65 cuberkid10
5.  1:05.23 Chris Van Der Brink
6.  1:06.70 [email protected]
7.  1:29.16 jaysammey777
8.  2:07.20 ok cuber
9.  3:19.89 [email protected]
10.  7:09.65 thomas.sch
11.  DNF Sean Hartman


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  5:04.84 jaysammey777
2.  5:24.91 Mike Hughey
3.  DNF DGCubes


*Contest results*(148)
1.  881 cuberkid10
2.  861 Sean Hartman
3.  788 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  768 OriginalUsername
5.  736 ichcubegern
6.  713 NewoMinx
7.  688 tJardigradHe
8.  666 Logan
9.  615 Heewon Seo
10.  581 Luke Garrett
11.  562 fun at the joy
12.  554 vishwasankarcubing
13.  547 Khairur Rachim
14.  536 parkertrager
15.  516 Sub1Hour
16.  493 CubicOreo
17.  480 NathanaelCubes
18.  462 wuque man
19.  452 Nutybaconator
20.  428 mihnea3000
21.  418 Rafaello
22.  415 MCuber
23.  412 BigBoyMicah
24.  407 turtwig
25.  391 Raymos Castillo
26.  387 MattP98
27.  383 Lim Hung
28.  381 Chris Van Der Brink
29.  376 TipsterTrickster
30.  367 DGCubes
31.  363 Neb
32.  359 FaLoL
33.  356 [email protected]
34.  351 nevinscph
35.  345 riz3ndrr
36.  326 Henry Lipka
37.  318 Toothcraver55
38.  314 midnightcuberx
39.  308 Dream Cubing
40.  295 Legomanz
41.  293 ExultantCarn
42.  263 wearephamily1719
43.  253 begiuli65
44.  239 Liam Wadek
45.  226 Antto Pitkänen
45.  226 Keenan Johnson
47.  224 BradenTheMagician
48.  221 Keroma12
49.  220 Hunter Eric Deardurff
50.  218 Michael DeLaRosa
51.  215 Jacck
51.  215 Coinman_
53.  213 Zubin Park
54.  212 lumes2121
55.  202 Imran Rahman
56.  201 ngmh
57.  199 OriEy
57.  199 lejitcuber
59.  195 dollarstorecubes
59.  195 gottagitgud
61.  193 TheNoobCuber
61.  193 asacuber
63.  192 Zeke Mackay
64.  191 OwenB
65.  187 d2polld
66.  186 [email protected]
67.  184 xyzzy
68.  183 MatsBergsten
69.  179 Schmizee
70.  178 Rollercoasterben
71.  175 abunickabhi
72.  173 bennettstouder
73.  172 SonofRonan
74.  168 abhijat
75.  163 danvie
76.  162 Fred Lang
77.  160 Aadil- ali
77.  160 freshcuber.de
79.  153 ok cuber
80.  152 Comvat
81.  148 thomas.sch
82.  142 sporteisvogel
83.  141 LittleLumos
84.  136 G2013
85.  134 26doober
86.  130 BraydenTheCuber
87.  128 MegaminxMan
88.  127 Ian Pang
89.  123 jakgun0130
90.  122 2017LAMB06
91.  119 oliver sitja sichel
92.  118 Apolo
93.  117 thecubingwizard
94.  106 revaldoah
95.  101 CrispyCubing
96.  100 Samuel Kevin
97.  98 CodingCuber
98.  97 Koen van Aller
99.  91 filmip
99.  91 John Benwell
101.  90 Cubing5life
102.  89 N4Cubing
103.  88 trangium
104.  87 One Wheel
105.  80 20luky3
105.  80 KingCanyon
107.  78 RJcub3r
108.  77 Aleksandar Dukleski
109.  73 elliottk_
110.  70 Thrasher989
111.  69 DUDECUBER
112.  67 Petri Krzywacki
113.  66 Cooki348
114.  65 Abhi
114.  65 tobiaz
116.  61 Alea
117.  60 Ernest Fowler
118.  58 BenChristman1
119.  56 Jrg
120.  50 mrsniffles01
121.  46 dphdmn
122.  43 147Cubing
123.  39 matt boeren
124.  38 Awder
125.  37 sigalig
126.  36 Alexuty
126.  36 BandedCubing101
128.  35 colegemuth
129.  33 Kal-Flo
130.  31 JC Cuber
131.  30 KamTheCuber
132.  29 Josh_
132.  29 bgcatfan
132.  29 Dylan Swarts
132.  29 FlorianEnduro #111
136.  28 J2Cubed
137.  26 AidanNoogie
138.  24 elimescube
139.  20 Cale S
140.  19 Kit Clement
140.  19 Janice_leslie
142.  18 RFWKA
143.  17 Ben Whitmore
143.  17 RyuKagamine
145.  16 DemonicCuberad
146.  14 dnguyen2204
147.  11 Bogdan
148.  7 Mike Hughey


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 21, 2020)

148 competitors again this week. The winner for this week is number 135!

That means our winner this week is *FlorianEnduro #111!* Congratulations!!


----------

